# Accès bios Windows impossible depuis clavier Mac



## Checky 10 (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,


Sur mon mac mini Late 2009, je suis en dual boot Mac OS X/ Windows 10 avec bootcamp. Démarrage prioritaire sur ma partition Mac OS X. 

Une mise à jour récente sur W 10 n'a pas pu s'installer correctement et me cause quelques soucis si bien que je n'arrive plus à avoir accès à ma partition Windows. Le message «  An operating system wasn't found ect... » s'affiche.

J'ai gravé un DVD Iso avec Windows 10 pour tenter de booter sur ce DVD W 10 : impossible d'avoir accès au Bios de ma partition W10.

Ma question : sur mon clavier Mac, quand je lance le dual boot DVD inséré et que je flèche la partition Bootcamp pour entrer dans le Bios de Windows, quelle(s) touche(s) dois-je tapoter ? J'ai essayé F2 F3 F8 F9 F10 F12 Esc Suppr et ça n'a rien donné. Je tourne en rond.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2016)

Checky 10 a dit:


> J'ai gravé un DVD Iso avec Windows 10 pour tenter de booter sur ce DVD W 10 : impossible d'avoir accès au Bios de ma partition W10.


Tu n'y auras jamais accès, vu qu'un BIOS n'existe pas dans un Mac. Ce n'est pas parce que tu installes une version de Windows qu'il y aura un BIOS.


Checky 10 a dit:


> Le message « An operating system wasn't found ect... » s'affiche.


Là, ça craint un peu.

Lorsque tu redémarres en maintenant la touche Alt, est-ce que tu vois le DVD. Si oui, tu le sélectionnes et normalement tu auras accès à l'écran d'installation et de réparation. Si non, ton DVD n'est pas bootable et tu ne peux rien faire sans cela.


----------



## Checky 10 (10 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à vous et merci pour ces premières réponses



Locke a dit:


> Tu n'y auras jamais accès, vu qu'un BIOS n'existe pas dans un Mac. Ce n'est pas parce que tu installes une version de Windows qu'il y aura un BIOS.







Locke a dit:


> Lorsque tu redémarres en maintenant la touche Alt, est-ce que tu vois le DVD. Si oui, tu le sélectionnes et normalement tu auras accès à l'écran d'installation et de réparation. Si non, ton DVD n'est pas bootable et tu ne peux rien faire sans cela.





En démarrant sur la partition Mac Os X et en maintenant la touche Alt, j'ai ceci : 1) La partition Mac Os X ) Celle de Bootcamp 3) Windows (le DVD) et 4) Efi Boot


A partir de ma partition Mac Os X, juste pour voir, j'ai déjà cliqué une fois sur le DVD mais il me proposait soit une nouvelle installation de Windows 10 sur ma partition Mac Os X (ce que je ne veux pas, bien sûr) soit une réparation (mais qu'il ne peut pas faire puisqu'il n'atteint pas la partition Windows 10).

Mais je pense que comme j'ai l'Efi Boot, c'est là que je vais pouvoir agir, non ? En donnant la priorité à Bootcamp au démarrage ?


Edit : Je précise que sur ma partition Bootamp Windows, j'ai obtenu W10 gratuitement à partir de W7 en simple mise à jour au printemps dernier. Je tiens donc à éviter une réinstallation qui me ferait perdre le bénéfice de cette gratuité puisque W 10 est à présent payant. Pour votre info, le problème est survenu avec la mise à jour de la version première anniversaire qui gâche la vie à de nombreux internautes (à savoir qu'une fois téléchargée le redémarrage ne la fait pas s'installer). Microsoft a reconnu le souci et essaie d'y remédier en mettant au point le correctif d'un correctif (LOL)


----------



## Checky 10 (10 Octobre 2016)

DVD chargé, quand je clique sur 4) Efi Boot, j'obtiens la même chose qu'en cliquant sur 3) = le DVD qui me propose donc une réinstallation de W10 sur ma partition Mac OS X, ce dont je ne veux pas. Je tourne en rond. Mon souci est d'arriver à booter ma partition Bootcamp sur le DVD pour retrouver mon W10 déjà installé.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Octobre 2016)

Salut 

Ici : http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...n-broken-and-cant-be-repaired-in-os-x-10-10-4
On trouve :

_*To make Windows bootable again try the following*:

Boot from your Windows DVD/USB-Stick_

_Open command prompt from Windows recovery option menu. Type “diskpart” at the command prompt._
_At the DiskPart prompt, type in “list disk”. You will see the list of disk currently attached to your computer._
_Now type in “select disk n”, where n is the disk number. In this example, disk 0 is selected._
_Now that correct disk is selected, type in “list partition” to get a list of all the partitions on that disk._
_To select the partition you want to set as active, type in “select partition n”, where n is the partition number (probably 3)._
_Now that you have selected the disk and partition, mark it as active by just typing the word “active” and pressing Enter. Now the partition is set active._
_Exit from the command prompt and run startup repair._


----------



## Checky 10 (10 Octobre 2016)

Merci, je vais voir ça.

Edit : je viens de me rendre compte que mon mac mini (late 2009) n'est pas dans la liste des ordinateurs prenant normalement en charge W 10 sous Bootcamp (en tout cas la version 64 bits). Pourtant j'ai bien eu W 10 depuis le printemps dernier sur mon bootcamp et il fonctionnait normalement (mais je pense que c'est la version 32 bits)


----------



## Checky 10 (10 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Ici : http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...n-broken-and-cant-be-repaired-in-os-x-10-10-4
> On trouve :
> ...



Ce n'est pas approprié à mon cas puisque je n'arrive à booter sur ma partition Bootcamp pour accéder à mon W 10 déjà installé.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Octobre 2016)

Checky 10 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas approprié à mon cas puisque je n'arrive à booter sur ma partition Bootcamp pour accéder à mon W 10 déjà installé.


Mais non, ça se fait en bootant sur le DVD puis en invoquant les outils de réparation plutôt que l'installation.


----------



## Checky 10 (10 Octobre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Mais non, ça se fait en bootant sur le DVD puis en invoquant les outils de réparation plutôt que l'installation.


Je l'ai déjà fait. Mais les outils de réparation ne peuvent pas réparer une partition à laquelle ils n'ont pas eu accès. Quand je lance les outils de réparation je ne suis pas sur ma partition Bootcamp, donc ils ne peuvent que tourner à vide. Il y a deux jours, quand j'ai eu le souci, sur ma partition Bootcamp W 10, j'avais déjà cette fenêtre de réparation et je l'ai déjà utilisée. Elle n'a rien réparé du tout le problème venant de la dernière mise à jour de Microsoft (qui recommande d'ailleurs de ne plus essayer de réinstaller cette mise à jour posant problème en attente d'un nouveau correctif).
Non, le problème c'est qu'à présent, je n'arrive même plus à rentrer dans ma partition Bootcamp (même à l'aide d'un DVD d'installation ne devant servir qu'à booter sur cette partition). 

Et, au final, j'ai toujours le message "An operating system wasn't found...etc"


----------

